# Storage for 10" saw blades ideas?



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2007)

Greetings,

I am looking for ideas to store my 10" saw blades. Vertical, horizontal, or some angle?

Does the blade manufactures have recommends?

A drawer, or shelves? I guess it has to do with the direction they are placed.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

we've had a few blade storage units posted here… I'm not sure what they have been tagged with. I tried "blades" but I didn't find them.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

I use this for my blades. {Very portable}










I got my first one at a woodworking show. One can get at the local Woodcraft Store at: http://woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4233 (and elsewhere)

I have a tendency to drop things and this holds up quite well as I have dropped them on several occasions when fully loaded. It's about $17 now. Good luck.

P.S. I agree with *GaryK* (below me here) as I have a piece of regular cardboard between each. Something I found out the "hard way" about with carbide teeth….


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

It doesn't matter which orientation you store them in. You just want to make sure that the teeth
don't touch each other.

I just leave mine in a stack with a piece of cardboard between them.

If you want you can make a fansy box for them.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

I hang mine on peg board hooks. Never had a problem.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's an idea:

http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/wk_storage_organization/article/0,2037,DIY_14428_2275275,00.html


----------



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2007)

MsDebbieP,

I looked before I wrote and saw nothing that worked in this area, unless it was on page 6.

Thanks PanamaJack.

But that isn't quite what I am looking for. Yes portably is one thing but I don't need that. Besides, I made one out of plywood and a bolt and nut.

GaryK,

That has been my way until now, but I need something better. Like it's own pocket/slot.

Dave,

That one from DYINetWork about the hanging box, now that might be up my alley.

Still I need to adapt it to my storage cabinet.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Try this:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2930


----------



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2007)

Gary,

Now there is an answer.

I am going to work on that.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I just made a simple open faced cabinet out of scrap plywood and dadoes in grooves for hardboard separators and hung it on the wall. If you look at my workshop it is in the picture with the bandsaw. I separate all my saw blades and my dado blades and chippers as well.

It isn't pretty but it does work.


----------



## RobH (Apr 25, 2007)

I use the Saw Jaw for my blades. Not only does it make blades changes a lot easier, but it also makes storage a breeze to with the plan further down on the web page above. I just built a box like they show and put it on the inside of the cabinet beside my table saw. I love it.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

ShopNotes Vol. 4 Issue 23. Blade Storage Cabinet.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Kirk,
This is not fancy but gets the job done and the collected dust protects the blade finish.

Check This Link

I store all sizes of blades, 10" and smaller, plus hang many accessories here for easy access.
Lew


----------

